

Show HN: Syncpad, like Facetime but for drawings - davidedicillo
http://mysyncpad.com

======
davidedicillo
The easiest way to example SyncPad is "Facetime for drawings". It's basically
a whiteboard/sketchpad app but for the first time is tied to a remote central
server that let people share live whatever they are drawing on the app (you
can also import pictures and other stuff like that). Because we know that not
all the people you'd like to share your sketches with may not have an iPad (or
maybe they don't want to spend $10), we also made a read-only version for iPad
and a browser version (accessible visiting <http://mysyncpad.com/roomname>).
The back-end runs on Erlang + Redis on EC2.

~~~
ojilles
Any chance on a nice Demo video? With the App costing 10 bucks, it'll be nice
to see it in action before moving in for the buy!

~~~
davidedicillo
That's definitely a good idea, I will probably make one later on today.

------
joshwa
Any chance you can make a read/write web version? I would gladly pay $10 a
MONTH for a multi-user team version.

~~~
roder
Good to know, we are definitely capable of going that direction. This really
release is good for gauging interest and getting feedback. MVP. Thanks for
your feedback

------
DanBlake
I did a similar site a while back, but not for ios : <http://flockdraw.com>

Looked into a ios app, but users didnt seem to like it after the first few
trys do to the inability to do complex drawings. (Drawing with your fingers
isnt easy)

------
brianbreslin
Great job! If you want to sketch with me, post your room name in this thread.

------
fonosip
similar idea <http://blotjot.com/>

~~~
tjarratt
Not sure why you're being downvoted, (aside from the fact that this doesn't
look very similar at all), but this looks suspiciously like some of mrdoob's
javascript canvas examples.

<http://mrdoob.com/125/Multiuser_Sketchpad_HTML5>

